# Baal Predator Sponsons



## Ariah (Jan 21, 2010)

Do they even really need them? Is it better to park them and fire with the assault cannon and heavy bolters, or is it better to zip around the feild 12 inches with just the cannon and be really hard to hit?


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess you could if you wanted to but most people opt for more dakka, also with as much melta/anti-tank weaponry floating around it may not last long enough to make its points back. "If" I were to use that kind of tactic I would rather have the Flamstorm Cannon (or whatever its called) to get up in peoples faces for AP3 goodness.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

well seeing how you can park em with a scout move. Fire. retreat in your next turn. and fire again why not dakka them out instead of wasting your points and running them to their death.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

moving 12" and firing is fun but honestly kinda unnecessary. unless you're playing short edge vs. short edge. with a dakka baal you can outflank and hit the rear armour or held back infantry squads with 10 shots. If not outflanking that tank can move 6" and fire all that stuff, more than most tanks out there. I'd never put heavy flamers on them though. chances are if you're using them you're getting a shitload of attacks in the rear armour in no time thanks to the assault as you will not be able to hit every model with those. flamestorm I prefer as an outflank naked tank that fries a devastator squad then dies shortly afterwards


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

It's all about the heavy bolter sponsons if you're running a twin-linked assault cannon turret. Otherwise, leave the sponsons at home and run around setting stuff on fire.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

What Katie said but it's very easy to BLoS to sponsons and in a mass mech environment for BA, this is very likely. So consider how you are using your Preds before you buy the sponsons and stick with the HB on TL-asscannon variant.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I tend to go for a cheap as chips option of just the TL-Assault Cannon. The extra firepower the Heavy Bolters gives you is great but in the environment I play in it's a better meta choice I feel to save points. That's because I play against nid's so I want to move 6"+ to make it harder to hit, and Guard and Vulkan lists how delight in blowing it up as soon as it arrives. 

Aramoro


----------

